# [Breaking News] SC strikes down sec 66A of IT Act, upholds freedom of speech



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 24, 2015)

> The PIL against the draconian law was filed in 2012 after two girls in Thane were arrested for posting comments critical of the Mumbai bandh in the wake of the death of Shiv Sena supremo Bal Thackeray.
> 
> NEW DELHI: In a historic verdict related to the freedom of speech on the Internet, the Supreme Court on Tuesday scrapped Section 66A of the Information Technology Act, terming it as unconstitutional.
> 
> ...



(Source)


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2015)

Can we have a Hallelujah!? 

Finally some relief from the Govt's online tyranny.


----------



## gemini90 (Mar 24, 2015)

IT Act was enacted in 2000 (by NDA-1) and this provision was not there. UPA inserted this provision in 2009. The provision was widely misused by various law enforcement agencies to book ordinary Indians who by no stretch of imagination could be categorized as criminals - ordinary students, professors, artists and activists. 

Though SC refused to strike down two other provisions of the IT Act that provide blocking of sites which in my opinion is the right decision.

And about that tweet quoted in the article. What the hell does AFSPA have anything to do with online freedom?


----------

